# wrapping a guide confusion



## ShoreFisher72 (Jul 13, 2005)

When wrapping a guide the correct way , u don't over lap the thread coorect? I guess what I'm asking is basically one wrap then the next wrap buts up to the previous wrap? I've seen a few diff videos and some go over whatbthey wrapped and some don't?


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

I use one wrap on light rods and double up on heavier rods. Also put an under wrap to protect the black from the guide.


----------



## ShoreFisher72 (Jul 13, 2005)

chriscustom said:


> I use one wrap on light rods and double up on heavier rods. Also put an under wrap to protect the black from the guide.


Thanks for the info. Is it better to go 2 wraps then go down the rod or 1 wrap all the way then start the second wrap?.


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

ShoreFisher72 said:


> Thanks for the info. Is it better to go 2 wraps then go down the rod or 1 wrap all the way then start the second wrap?.


This question confuses me. I'll do my best to explain the two methods. 
Double wrap-mark where your guides will be spaced on the blank rod. With a China marker mark about 1/16" past the guide foot or feet if double footed. Once all guides are marked remove them. Wrap each location with "A" thread from mark to mark. Once completed with under wraps burnish the snot out of them to get the thread as tight and flat as possible. Re-tape guides in respective locations and wrap your guides on as normal. Using B, C, or D thread will make the process easier. A thread is doable but takes more time and effort to keep base wrap from splitting and looking messy. Don't do the over wrap too tight. The idea for double wraps is to protect the blank from the guide digging into it under load. There is basically a cushion under the metal. Properly prepped guide feet should not damage the rod under any circumstances. But I along with many others are not perfect and I drink beer while wrapping so the added insurance is worth the weight and peace of mind. 

Single wrap-tape guides where you want them on the rod and wrap up the guide feet. It has been suggested to start immidiately at the guide foot and wrap up. Put first coat of epoxy on the thread and let dry. If you want to add bands or longer thread to the rod start that where the first wrap ended. This may prevent cracking at the guide foot. Single wrapped guide feet are plenty strong for most applications. My heavers and shark rod are the only ones I have under wrapped. 

The other thought of double wrapping may be for heavy sticks for tuna and the like. In many of these applications builders will under wrap and put 2 or 3 over wraps on the guide feet. These rods are put under extremely heavy pressure and the extra thread is again insurance. Watch that tuna show on discovery and you will see what I mean. 
I hope that explains your question sufficiently. Excuse gramercy and spelling errors. I'm on my cell and not the brightest bulb to begin with.


----------



## ShoreFisher72 (Jul 13, 2005)

Sorry about the question I confused myself don't know the termonology terms yet but I'm readingwatching videos,, trying again ,starting over and reading more lol. but yea you answered my question.

Main thing I'm struggling with right now is keeping the thread inline without overlapping using a homemade wrapper , is there any certain tip or techniques to get a cleaner wrap?

Ive seen a few videos with guys using hand wrappers & power wrappers and from the looks of it the power wrapper does it by itself and the hand wrappers seem to do it super fast. Thanks for the help.


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

Take your time. Never get in a hurry when wrapping a rod.Pay attention. Take your time. Take your time.


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

Hand wrappers are good to learn on. You sort of get an idea of how things work and you learn alot of what causes mistakes from hand wrapping. Power wrappers speed things up and free up your hands a bit to do other things. Could be bad if you are doing too much. But you can guide the thread a little more. Watch thishttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WpJg3bHOAVc video I watched his grainy video over and over and as simple as he makes it he really gives you all the basics you need to get started.


----------



## ShoreFisher72 (Jul 13, 2005)

Thanks for the video, he really helped out I think I got now.
,


----------

